# HELP !!!  SHEEP WITH BLEEDING EYE ???



## shannena123 (Dec 2, 2012)

im hoping someone can help me , we have had a  ram lamb that had to be put down this morning after we found it nearly dead with blood coming from its eye ?  he has been a bit quite for a few days and wasnt "thriving "  we had him near the house so we could try and feed him up , any ideas what could cause this ? is it contagious ?


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 2, 2012)

I really have no idea. I have been raising sheep since I was a 4-H kid...and now am in my 50's...and never had this happen.
I would be inclined to think this is some sort of an injury, not a disease. 
I'm sorry you lost your lamb


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your ram lamb 

You didn't mention what type of sheep you have...are they horned?  Sounds like an injury to me to...either by another sheep if horned?  Also I would carefully check the whole area where he was staying for nails sticking out or wire that may have injured his eye.  Again...so sorry!


----------



## shannena123 (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks for your replies , they are dorpers , ( no horns )  it was definatly not an injury , looks almost as though the eye has exploded/been pushed  out ???


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay...have scoured the internet and am not finding any disease that sounds like what happened to your little ram.  Best I've come up with in searching is if something got into his eye that caused an infection and the pus behind the eye would cause it to bulge...besides blood, was there pus?  

Hoping someone comes on here that may know what happened...I know you are worried about the rest of your sheep catching something that he had...but as said...have found no diseases that came even close to this.


----------



## shannena123 (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks for your reply !     i am worried that the rest of the flock will catch it , ( the kids and us too )   fingers crossed its nothing contagious, no pus  just blood  , thanks for your help


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 2, 2012)

Have you done any kind of an autopsy? I know it sounds disgusting, but might be the only way to find out what was going on with that eye! (Wear gloves) Sorry about you lamb!   Hoping it is nothing contagious!!!


----------



## shannena123 (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks for your reply !     i am worried that the rest of the flock will catch it , ( the kids and us too )   fingers crossed its nothing contagious, no pus  just blood  , thanks for your help


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 3, 2012)

My educated guess would be, that because he was sick and down, He is now Prey for many animals,
Birds will peck out the eye's of an animal usually after they are dead, possums will also try eat eat animals
that have been shot, like deer and road kill, even when their bodies are still warm, I think an animal had
tried to attack it because he was weak, So probabley No desease caused the eye problem, The real problem
is what where all the symptoms for when he first got sick, He's origanal sickness may be what you need to
help us out with, so we can help more. Don't put to much thought in the eye as it was probabley a prey 
animal, put alot of thought in his routine and what he was eating (pasture) hay, was he wormmy? was 
on grain, did he have diearea? think and tell us this kind of info.


----------

